# Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!



## bronzhawk (Sep 16, 2005)

*Kage Bunshin no Jitsu!*

If people can post images that they colored in Photoshop in here, I figure that I can post my "real life" pictures that I edit in here as well.  I know this takes me just as long, although the results of my photo editing are much better than my coloring... but anyways.  My appologies to those that check out the member picture's thread, cause these are all there, but I thought I'd have them all in one spot for artists like your selves to comment on and such.  Please rate these guys if you do check out the full versions at imageshack.  Thanks.  Well enough of my babling, on with ze pictures!

EDIT:  I thought this was a really funny story that I thought I'd pass on to you.  I like to print these guys off at Proex when I am done with them, and I have the one of me with the "93x shirt on" in my office at work.  I'm going to grad school right now, so I don't come in to the office that often.  One of my co-workers temporarly took over my office (the air conditioning broke upstairs where her office is at) and we where talking for a while and I showed her the said picture.  Her initial responce was, "So... how much beer was involved in this picture and why are you all wearing the same shirt?" "None, and that is because those are all me," I replied.  She responded by saying, "We need to get you a girlfriend."   Grrr... too mean, but it's true... saddly...


​
If you are wondering how to make pictures like these, here is my tutorial that is in this thread.  

---------------------------------------------------

But wait!  There's more!  I guess we are limited to 10 6 (bastards) pics per post or some bogus bs...
Next set of pictures >>>
Heheheh... more pictures are up! >>>
Even more pictures for your enjoyment! >>>
To see the world's largest cell phone!!! >>>
The long awaited Kage Bunshin tutorial!>>>
The largest action figure you are going to see.>>>
Football (American) goal posts hold more weight than expected.>>>
The tree of fire! As well as a look at the world's smallest person!>>>
Proof that time travel as well as transmogrifiers exist.>>>
The floating patriotic ball of doom!>>>
Pictures that used to be here and evil incarnate.>>>
Merry Christmas to you all and to all a good night.>>>
More holiday spirt and the hotest Pinocio that you will ever meet.>>>
Mmmm.... Chicken.>>>
DVD no Jitsu, plus Bronz Potter and the Chamber of Narutards.>>>
Tutorial for 360 degree photos.>>>

If the over all feed back is positive (which it obviously was the case; looking at all of the links ^_^) , I'll add more in here and in the member's picture thead.  Oh, if you like my rambling, you can check out my comments on each picture in the member picture thread.  Hope you enjoyed the pictures ^_^ !


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 16, 2005)

That's pretty cool. 

Awesome anime/game room, btw. :amazed


----------



## Outenkun (Sep 16, 2005)

Sweet! Good photo editing skills by the way.


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice photo editing! 

Mmm... Ann Coulter book...


----------



## Archssor (Sep 17, 2005)

Cool...


----------



## Lien (Sep 17, 2005)

Very impressive pictures Bronzy ^_^ You have great photoediting skills, I don't hardly see any mistakes.

The summoning one is so cool. XD


----------



## De Monies (Sep 17, 2005)

ahh there are two i havent seen  very nice work
hero <333


----------



## Elric (Sep 17, 2005)

nice photo editing!, cant find any flaws, they're perfect?


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Sep 17, 2005)

Great pictures, and yeah, that room is pretty cool, all those wallscrolls and anime =O


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 17, 2005)

i had the idea to do this so long ago, seems fun, I'll get around to it soon.

You should challenge yourself by making 2 clones actually touch eachother! that would looks awesome if you could do that.


----------



## Shishou (Sep 17, 2005)

Jitsu...


Brain dying....  Muss kill self...


----------



## PATMAN (Sep 17, 2005)

Awsome stuff although this should be in the Graphic section since its pretty much not sketches but photo manips(that are awsome)


----------



## Ghokun (Sep 17, 2005)

I want that tenjou tenge poster in 6th picing


----------



## slasher1001 (Sep 17, 2005)

nice peace of work


----------



## Sayo (Sep 17, 2005)

haha nice, these photo edits are always amusing ^^


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 17, 2005)

hahaha. Definitely not something you see everyday. Great job! The summoning one looks a little wrong though. The feet need a little more saturation IMO, and then it'd be awesome!


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 17, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> That's pretty cool.
> 
> Awesome anime/game room, btw. :amazed




on that note would u sell me your room >.>


----------



## Crowe (Sep 17, 2005)

Sweet photomanips and sweeeeeeet posters


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 17, 2005)

Thank you everybody for the compliments!  Just want to respond to a couple of posts... I'll respond to more later when I have more time.  



			
				night_sorrow said:
			
		

> nice photo editing!, cant find any flaws, they're perfect?


Again thx for the compliment.  Saddly there are flaws, they are just kind of hard to see (well the stair right at me, but I made them, so I know where they are at).  



			
				Jakob der Lugner said:
			
		

> hahaha. Definitely not something you see everyday. Great job! The summoning one looks a little wrong though. The feet need a little more saturation IMO, and then it'd be awesome!


I am going to assume that you are talking about the one where I summon a giant me (I liked the broom stick of doom one, except for one of my feet)?  Yeah I would agree that it looks a little funny.  I think it is a combination of three things.  
1)  The lighting is at a different angle.  I tried to take the photos in the same lighting conditions (the ones of the summoners and of the summonee (???)).  But I didn't have enough pants leg when I took the picture out side, so I had to redo it inside.
2) What you said with the colors, this is from the different lighting sources in general. I think I tried to fix them, but with not too much luck.  
3) The perspective of the feet seems to be a little off.  Looks like the feet are kind of tilted up towords the viewer.

EDIT:  For all of the people that like the posters (or should I say wall scrolls) I got them for a reasonable price at


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 18, 2005)

Worked on some more pictures today.  But before we get to those, I thought I would address what another person said, because it kind of gave me an idea for one of my newest pictures.



			
				Svenjamin said:
			
		

> You should challenge yourself by making 2 clones actually touch eachother! that would looks awesome if you could do that.


Ok, I don't have a picture where *I* am challanging myself, but one of the pictures has three of my friend fighting himself.  But with what you said I was thinking about having two "Naruto" mez fighting one "Sasuke" me, you know a chidori vs rasengan type thing or just two of me making a rasengan.  But then I thought, "damn, I don't have that much time tonight, and there was that one thing that I wanted to do... hmmm... maybe we'll just have two of the clones dirrectly interacting with eachother.  Now where can I get some props???"  Well I hope you enjoy the new pics!


​
Come back later in the week and I will hopefully have more pics up in this post until I reach the 10 pic limit again.... then it is off to another post. 

To the other post!!! >>>

One comment/post that I would think would be funny is to edit what the thought bubbles should say.  Most of you guys have photoshop, and have better skillz then me, so maybe you can post an edited picture to what you think they should be thinking!

Add please do rate these pictures at imageshack, I appreciate it very much!  Thx!


----------



## Ah B (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow...really cool!
The bunshins..they deceive my eyes!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 18, 2005)

lmao ... <3 the summoning no jutus. HES HUGE -_-;; 

But yeah , those were very nicely done and down right halarious ^^


----------



## Rendan (Sep 23, 2005)

Really good work dude! some are very funny


----------



## Saurus (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice editing, it took me a while wtf was going on lol


----------



## shinubi (Sep 23, 2005)

rofl those are freaking funny -.-


----------



## InEviTabLe.SiN (Sep 23, 2005)

Awesome Photo editing!


----------



## BakaKage (Sep 23, 2005)

nice photo editing skills, really cool.


----------



## elloryluvsnaruto (Sep 23, 2005)

when did this turn into phto editing? any way, that is like awsome you should have got someone to walk into it and see what happened. i tried molding chakra once but nothing happened. darn.


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 24, 2005)

Rendan said:
			
		

> Really good work dude! some are very funny


Thank you very much for the complement.  Well I should thank all of you but I'll do that in time... I hope...  BTW I love the angle gif animation.  Did you make it?



			
				elloryluvsnaruto said:
			
		

> when did this turn into phto editing? any way, that is like awsome you should have got someone to walk into it and see what happened.


I don't quit understand what you are saying.  Do you mean have a picture of a bunch of clones and of one person that looks confused?  If that isn't what you mean please try rewording it so that maybe I can do it for one of my next projects!

Well I hope you guys have come back for more, cause here it is... more pictures by me of me!!!  Thank you all of the positive comments in the thread thus far... but please do rate these pictures when you check them out at imageshack!  That way I can give you guys and girls what you want, except for the wallscrolls in my DDR room ^_^  Wow, I have a bad habit of blabing on and on, well I better get to the pictures before I bore you to death...


​
On to the next set! >>>


----------



## joseph1120 (Sep 24, 2005)

naruto can control it better now


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 24, 2005)

joseph1120 said:
			
		

> naruto can control it better now


WTF are you trying to get at?!?!  ...that might have sounded too harsh... ummm... what is your point exactly?


----------



## Ghokun (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 24, 2005)

Ghokun said:
			
		

> Damn this one is great  Can you see from this hands eye ^^


Yes I can, or maybe I can't, damn I don't know.  The eye was kind of added last minuet.  I was thinking, "...hmmm... if this guy's arm is that big how the hell is he going to get out of that (relatively) tiny summoning circle?  Ah I know, we will make him a "snake like" creature with a cool lookin' eye too boot!"  The eye did take some work, but not as much as the red box type glowing thing.  Grrr... that was a bitch, did learn something about Photoshop tonight though, because of it. Yay!


----------



## Peliqua (Sep 24, 2005)

This is like, a new level of geeky. XD


----------



## Masah (Sep 24, 2005)

You must show me how you do that! =-o


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 24, 2005)

lmao @ teh hand summoning ... awesome stuff again =]


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 25, 2005)

Masah said:
			
		

> You must show me how you do that! =-o


Show you to do what?  Just the simple bunshin photos or the more complex summons?  I'm thinking of making a bunshin tutorial and just throw it in this thread....



			
				JH1stGen said:
			
		

> lmao @ teh hand summoning ... awesome stuff again =]


Thanks for the complement!  I just hope you are laughing with me not at me ^_^.  Which hand do you like more the "mouth" or the "eye"?  Personally I like the mouth one more, but the eye is cool in its own way... I think it is kind of trippy.


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 25, 2005)

Nine is close enough to ten do you think?  Well here are some more pictures!  You have to tell me how many bunshins you can find in the big picture!  Had my friend help me take pictures for that one (no way would the 10 second delay be sufice).  Well I hope you enjoy this batch and aren't getting too sick of these yet!


​
EDIT:  The answer is 15 clones btw.  

If you are actually going through this thread to check out my pics click me for more! >>>


----------



## Lien (Sep 26, 2005)

The second one, one of the bunshins (the very last one) is a bit sharp. . . It must be my eyes or something, it's barely noticeable. The first one is cool though =O So many clones. . . 0_0


----------



## Ninja Hyuuga Neji (Oct 1, 2005)

Awesome pics, I'd be proud of em  

Also in that big pic, I count 13 bunshins (if you were behind the camera), or 12 if you yourself were in the pic .

Peace :


----------



## Masah (Oct 2, 2005)

The bunshin tutuorial would be sweet!


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 2, 2005)

*Responding to some posts + The long awaited Kage Bunshin no Jitsu tutorial!!!*



			
				aLien said:
			
		

> The second one, one of the bunshins (the very last one) is a bit sharp. . . It must be my eyes or something, it's barely noticeable. The first one is cool though =O So many clones. . . 0_0


Thanks for the compliments aLien, but I don't understand what you mean by sharp... are you talking about the one that is giving the bird to everyone (actually it is one particular member but I won't say who)?  



			
				Masah said:
			
		

> The bunshin tutuorial would be sweet!



Ahhh! Thx for reminding me well here it is the Kage Bunshin no Jitsu tutorial!  (Let me know if you think I should make it own thread for it).  Some of this is totally obvious, but I thought I'd make sure there are no misunderstandings...

Step 1)  Come up with a spontaneous crapy idea (well hopefully not crapy like mine are... sometimes... most of the time... I'll stop now)
​
Step 2)  Set up your tripod (or make-shift tripod, like a box, just something stable this makes the photo editing process waaaay easier!).
​
Step 3)  Take your pictures... ummm.... duh... Some nice pointers though
- If you are going to have your clones interact with something (like sitting on a chair) remove it from all of the pictures except that one, if you can.
- If your clones are going to interact with each other it is nice to put down tape where you where standing.  As for hands I find it useful to hang a tennis ball from the ceiling.  If you are doing this with a friend, have them remove the tennis ball for one of the pictures (after you've put your hands in position of course).  Too ashamed to have your friends help, have fun editing the damn ball out... had to do that once or twice.
- Don't be afraid to deviate from your original idea, that is just how the creative process works! ^_^

Step 4)  Open all of your pictures into Photoshop.  Hit "ctrl + a" and then "ctrl + c" and then open up a new document to post all of the pictures in.  Paste all of your pictures.  You should get something like below.  (If any one knows a quicker way to do this I would appreciate it if you told us all how, thx ^_^ )

​
Something that saves quit a bit of time.  Sort your layers such that clones in the most front positions are on the top of the layer list.  This makes the editing a lot simpler.

Step 5)  This is where using Photoshop CS comes in handy.  I don't know about your camera, but it automatically changes the colors, so each picture has a slightly different color scheme.  To fix this first select a layer then go to  Image > Adjustments > Color match.  In the source window select your current document and then under layer select the layer you have as your background (or the layer that has the best lighting in your opinion) as seen below.

​
Step 6)  Cut around each bunshin like in the picture below (with exception to the background!).  

​
When you are done you should get something like this

​
Step 7)  Zoom in around areas that are over lapping other bunshins like below.  I like to use the "fuzzy" eraser, because it gives the natural blending effect that a real picture would give (notice how there are no straight edges in your pictures?).  

​
Step 8) This could have been done earlier, but you can do it at this place in the process.  Using the same "fuzzy" eraser, erase around the edges of the layer.  You do this because even with the color match, the colors still don't match perfectly, this is one way of blending the layers.  If erasing just the edges isn't suffice, reduce the occupancy of the eraser to ~ 25% and erase the troubled area a couple of times until you get what you think looks good.

​
Step 9)  Do fun crazy stuff! Like changing the colors of your adult beverages, summons and stuff!

Step 10)  Save your picture as jpeg or what ever and then post in some NF thread!  

​


----------



## Lien (Oct 3, 2005)

One of them, was not cut out so accurately. It's not so obvious, but my eyes did notice it. >.>


----------



## shiren (Oct 3, 2005)

Pictures look really hot but why not try something like naruto doing rasengan and sasuke doing chikadori....(sorry for the spelling) ready to come at each other....


----------



## Masah (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice tutorial and it's Chidori*


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 3, 2005)

^  Thanks I was hoping that you liked it, since I made that for you, since you asked politely ^_^



			
				aLien said:
			
		

> One of them, was not cut out so accurately. It's not so obvious, but my eyes did notice it. >.>


Kind of seems like the opposite of sharp! J/K, yeah I noticed that to later (after I developed them at proex), but I was too lazy to fix it.  



			
				shiren said:
			
		

> Pictures look really hot but why not try something like naruto doing rasengan and sasuke doing chikadori....(sorry for the spelling) ready to come at each other....


I believe I said some where that I was going to try that some time... just haven't had the time.  There are something that I would like to learn how to do first before I made an attempt at it... like make a good looking chidori and rasengan....


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 9, 2005)

I like the bunshin pictures that are taken outside, seems to vary things a bit more than just taking pictures in my basement ^_^.  If you are perplexed about the 18 ft cell phone, you aren't alone, that is what the bunshins are arguing over... over "wtf happen?!?!" and who's fault it was.  And if you are asking "why in the world do you have a Sprint phone?"  the answer is, "I haven't a f*ckin' clue... my parents got it for me."  Actually my brother was bugging them for a cell phone for so long when the got his they decided that it would probably be a good idea to get me one as well.  



​


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 18, 2005)

Well no one commented on the last batch, but here are some more.  I'm in the northern hemisphere, in the north most state in the continental union, so the days are getting way too short, so most of these pictures are taken at night.  I'm just wondering if any one else knows who the purple guy is... actually I don't know his/its name, but can you name the famous (in the states at least) franchise it came from?  I don't have that much power, but to the first person to get it correct will receive some rep.  All I know is that whom ever else is interested in doing photo manipulations/edits like myself I would recommend watching the extras on LotR Fellowship of the Ring.  Especially the documentary on size.  Well that is enough of my blabbing on to the pictures.  

I would also like to thank my friend for helping me out with the "leap frog" picture.  There is no way in hell that I could have done that picture without him.  

​


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 18, 2005)

Ok, I cannot believe they now limit the number of pictures to four... kind of rediculous, but at least they didn't delete old messages with more than four ^_^, that thanks to this thread my post count will go up faster!!! So here are more that were ment to be in the above post *shakes fist*

​
Thank goodness they changed the number of pictures to a number greater than four.  I would have liked it if we got 10 pictures again, but 6 for some reason seems a heck of alot better than 4.


----------



## Uchiha Inkatomi (Oct 18, 2005)

Dude that is awesome. how long did it take you to master kage bushin no jitsu? j/k 
great editing skills!


----------



## ichinii30 (Oct 19, 2005)

Incredible! Noticed the bottom part of the cellphone got cut off, though..
Hey was the answer to the question spiderman and that's the lizard?


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 19, 2005)

Uchiha Inkatomi said:
			
		

> Dude that is awesome. how long did it take you to master kage bushin no jitsu? j/k
> great editing skills!


I have yet to master the skill.  I am just a novice ^_^.  



			
				ichinii30 said:
			
		

> Incredible! Noticed the bottom part of the cell phone got cut off, though..
> Hey was the answer to the question Spiderman and that's the lizard?


Do you mean the antenna?  Yeah I did cut it out (obviously, it would have been cool to have an 18 ft cell phone in the ground though huh?  Think of the overage charges on that guy ^_^ Ok bad joke).  


*Spoiler*: _(EDIT:  Here is my "stock" image for the phone)_ 




​


As for the lizard guy, he is not from spider man.  But as a possible hint, when my parents bought me this toy, it came with a mini comic book (all of the toys from this franchise came with a mini comic book).  Feel free to try to guess again.  BTW, I believe the lizard in Spiderman was green not purple... if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## KageMane (Oct 19, 2005)

these pics are hilarious specially the Giant kuchiyose  

Anyway, u should really get a girlfriend


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 4, 2005)

ShakeAMaru said:
			
		

> these pics are hilarious specially the Giant kuchiyose
> 
> Anyway, u should really get a girlfriend


Thanks for the complement.  I hope that last sentance is refuring to what I said at the end of the first post!  Other wise I would be a sad sad panda.  I think I have a gf right now, I like her and I have the feeling that she likes me, but I will hopefully find out for sure next weekend when we are going on a pratically all day date thing.  So yeah wish me luck! ^_^

Well, I'm guessing a lot of you thought that I was done doing this, well you where wrong! ^_^.  I just thought I'd give you guys a break and then post a bunch up at once as apposed to only posting a couple right away and then updating it for a while.  Haven't had too much free time with grad school and cleaning up my old bed room (seen in this set of pictures) so that my Aunt and Uncle have somewhere to sleep when they come up this weekend.  I'm just glad I don't have to clean the bathroom, that is my bitch ass brother's job... sucker.  In the picture that I am working out in, that used to be all of the exercises that I would do, but now I've found a good exercise regime that improves both strength and flexibility.  Search Matt Furey and combat stretching on your preferred P2P client.  I swear the guy is a total idiot, but the stretches that he "made" me do, really do the trick.  

All I know is that I have now made my 50th distinct Kage Bunshin photo edit and I'm just wondering if any one has any type of picture or summon that they would like to see me try to make... and please don't suggest rasengan vs. chidori... 'cause:
1) I've heard it a million times (most from my off-line friend).
2) I don't know how to make a really good looking rasengan (at all) and chidori (can make an OK one).  

But any other ideas are more than welcome, even if it is really hard, I'll just try to work my way up to it.  

I would just like to add that anyone who can guess correctly what series or franchise the purple dude in post 48 shall receive rep from me.  Well that was more than enough of my rambling so on to the pictures!

​


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 4, 2005)

great stuff man + reps


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 4, 2005)

Ichimaru Gin said:
			
		

> great stuff man + reps


Thx for the rep, which one did you like the most, and would you like to take a stab at who the purple guy is?


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 11, 2005)

For a break from studying for my polymer science test my brother and I decided to kill some time my taking some photographs, while burning off some anger directed at my mother.  You see she buys pop that is on sale because nobody wants it, and well we don't want it either.  The pop that we were throwing here is two years past its expiration date.  Despite the fact the pop was not carbonated (it was diet lemonade) it sure flew out the cans in a cool fashion (especially in my pic, apparently I am not as good at photography as my brother).  

As you can see I am looking forward to seeing the King Kong remake by Peter Jackson, the academy award winning director of Lord of the Rings.  Apparently this movie is more emotional than the original, plus the improved special effects.  

Ok, only a couple of people have taken part in my rep contests, but this one is easy, you have a fifty percent chance of winning!  People who correctly post the answer the question, "who is old; my brother or me?" in this thread before I post an answer shall receive some rep from me.  There is no penalty for guessing the incorrect answer, so feel free to guess away!  




​


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 11, 2005)

Haha.. bronzhawk again. Those made my day again, specially 4th one


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 11, 2005)

The forth one in post 57 or in the first post?  Please take a stab at my little quizes!

*Who is older me or my brother?
*And what 80s franchise did this ---->  purple guy come from?


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 11, 2005)

The 4th one in post 57

answers:
*You look younger
*Dont know who is it, maybe i edit when i found


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 12, 2005)

bronzhawk said:
			
		

> The forth one in post 57 or in the first post?  Please take a stab at my little quizes!
> 
> *Who is older me or my brother?
> *And what 80s franchise did this ---->  purple guy come from?


We need some more people to attempt to answer these questions!




			
				Ghokun said:
			
		

> answers:
> *You look younger
> *Dont know who is it, maybe i edit when i found


Even I cannot remember who it is, I just remember the name of the series that he came from.  Another hint:  They made a live action movie for this franchise in the 80s.  Happy guessing!


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 12, 2005)

I just realized that one . This looks uber !! goro pwnz
---

And i m still trying to find the answer


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 12, 2005)

WTF????? O_o


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 12, 2005)

ichinii30 said:
			
		

> WTF????? O_o


What can I say I was bored that night, and I wanted to try something different from Kage Bunshin.


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 24, 2005)

Please take a stab at my little quizes!


			
				bronzhawk said:
			
		

> *Who is older me or my brother?
> *And what 80s franchise did this ---->  purple guy come from?


Plus there will be two more from this set of Kage Bunshin Pictures!  But more of that later.  

First does anyone know how to change the title of a thread after it has been started?  I thought I'd change the title of this tread to something a bit more "fitting."

This first batch here I figure some people are sick of just the Kage bunshin photo manips, so I thought I'd try some more "advanced" photo manips.  For this set of pictures I was trying to make something simular to  picture.  I don't think I did as good, and they are slightly different in what we were going for.  In their picture they put the wood on the man, where as I put my face on the ball.... not a huge difference but different enough.  In the greyish photo I was trying to make a predetor effect without making it look flat, like in my one forest photomanipulation, which is closer to what the other guy was doing in my oppinion.  

​
Now here a couple more Kage bunshin photos, along with a couple of rep quiz questions!  In the first picture here you can me watching a movie, what is the full name of the movie/DVD that I am watching (I am going to be really picky here), to see what I mean you can see the DVD case for the movie ontop of the TV in the next picture.  Saddly my DVD case for that movie is now ruined, the drain for the dishwasher (which is right above the TV) had a major leak, thus everything got soaked.  Great Thanksgiving if you ask me, at least lunch was good, mmmm.... duck.  Could have been worse I guess.  But that is what I have been working on all afternoon.

In both pictures, my bunshins are playing a game of Stratigo (great game btw), tell us/circle why my bunshins should have stoped playing by now (hint the evidence is in both pictures) and who one.  And on a totally random note: Montain Dew Live Wire kicks ass.  That is all.  I hope you enjoyed this set of photo manips!  

​


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 4, 2005)

You may be asking yourself, why do these pictures look so damn familiar?  That is because I moved them from my first post, and if they where not familiar to you, you need to check out the entire thread!  I didn't really comment on some of these guys the first time around so I'll do that now.  In the one picture you can see that my clones are developing there own personalities, even their own political ideologies (The exercise ball says "needz more Moore *down arrow*" and the clone that is about to be smashed is reading an Ann Coulter book).  As for the other two pictures.  The first was made on a whim to improve someone?s siggy.  Woo knew that there were owls in the Uchiha clan?  As for the other, I was in an evil mood.  Actually I thought I'd make a new avy for my 666th post, and post it in the rate the avy thread.  I think I scared my mother a bit with that photo (or got her worried/disturbed).  

​


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Dec 4, 2005)

haha those are some good manips, 

PS: love ya room


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 4, 2005)

Funny thing there is only one picture of my actual bed room (that is what I would concider "my room."  But the real question is what is your favorite part of my "living"/gaming room; the movies or the wallscrolls?

For me it is my movie collection, although the wall scrolls add a nice touch.


----------



## Lien (Dec 8, 2005)

Your Christmas themed signature is really great. The blending seasons are totally awesome. <3


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 9, 2005)

I'll be posting a full image version of that sig soon enough.  I like to have all six images ready, as to allow more matterial to commented at once.  Plus it seems like people ignore the updates.


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 11, 2005)

Well I don't know about you but my clones and I are in the Christmas spirt!  Since I change my sigs so often (or lately I have been) the picture with the transition between "Indian fall" and winter is the picture used in the sig which Lien is taking about.  I ended up using the first and second pictures for my Christmas cards for all of my college friends.  The second one was a pain, because the candy cane border did not print even though the dimensions are in the 4x6 ratio.  I think the computer automatically zooms in a little bit or something.  I ended up having to zoom out and have a white border along with the candy cane boarder.  

Oh one more thing.  Anyone who can answer these questions correctly gets a pos rep or two from me.

What 80s TV series/toy franchise did my purple lizard summon come from?
Who is older me or my brother?
Why should the  Stratigo game be finished already?
What DVD am I watching in the Stratigo pictures?

This is the last time I bring this up, so if no one answers by the time I post my next round of pictures I am going to post the answers.  

Well on to the pictures!

​
Hopefully you enjoyed this set of pictures.  My next set will have some more Christmas pictures in it plus a couple of adequate photo edits.  Just need to make three more pictures as to max out my picture load in one shot.  

Requests and constructive criticism are always welcome here!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh cool. New Kage Bunshins.  I like the Checkers one the most.


----------



## BA. (Dec 11, 2005)

That checkers game looks intense.  Who won? o.0


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 11, 2005)

Our skills were so l33t we called it a draw.


----------



## princesstaco (Dec 21, 2005)

Sweet pictures!!!

I'm curious about the purple summon... I'll hazard a guess and say Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles?


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 21, 2005)

Sorry the answer is not TMNT.  The series the purple guy is from was no longer popular when TMNT was really popular (well if my childhood memory serves me correctly).  One more clue that may totally give it away, Dolph Lundgren was in the live action movie for this series.


----------



## bronzhawk (Dec 24, 2005)

I'll get to the answers to the questions after this set of pictures is up.  With the exception to my "decent" photo edit, this batch of photo edits is rather "Christmasy" so I thought I'd post them up before the big day.  I'm thinking about posting a cloning picture of me with my unwrapped presents, but I have to get up early enough to take the pictures. *Edit:* Got up early enough, hope you guys had an awsome Christmas, mine was great until diner but that has to deal with personal family bullshit, so yeah.* /Edit* Well I hope you enjoy this set of pictures, and feel free to post comments on the older pictures as well as this set.  CC is welcome as well.  

​
Well onto the answers to the questions very few of you attempted to answer, I think I'll rep those of you that tried, because you at least tried.  

*What 80s TV series/toy franchise did my purple lizard summon come from?*
He-man Masters of the Universe.
*Who is older me or my brother?*
Me, by a solid 6 years.  Amazing how much older a beard makes you, if it wasn't for me being a stickler, my brother could have gotten boozes without being carded.  This one should have been a freebee, I posted the answer else where in the forums, but I didn't really expect people to do that much digging.  
*Why should the Stratigo game be finished already?*
The "blue clone" has already captured the red flag.
*What DVD am I watching in the Stratigo pictures?*
The Lord of the Rings: Return of the King Extended Edition.


----------



## bronzhawk (Jan 22, 2006)

Well here is the newest set of pictures for you.  But there are a couple of favors that I would like to ask of all of you.  

***First, I was wondering if you could tell me which of my pictures is your all time favorite.  
***Second, some of you may disagree with this and think that my clone pictures are getting repetitive, but I am trying my darndest to make each one different than the others (usually by themes, hard camera angles, number of clones, ect...) and I was wondering if any of you had any ideas that I should try to attempt.  
***Thirdly, I personally like my Clones riding the V-rex from Peter Jackson's King Kong and I was wondering if you could point me into the direction of a good movie trailer (or hell a movie that is out on DVD) that I would stick myself into.  Just give me the movie's name and a screen shot (it doesn't need to be the highest quality, I can grab that later myself).

Well I'll get back on track now.  Half of these came from the job interview that I went to a couple of weeks back.  I was kind of bored the night before ^_^.  I would have checked out the town but their whole street sign system sucked, especially since it was night time.  Even the major streets only had the tiny street signs in the corners of the road... unlit of course.  I'm used to the major intersections with the stop light to have the street name on the stop light cross beams, but no luck there.  Interview didn't go over too well, apparently I wasn't assertive enough.  Whatever, there loss.  I guess my dad is going to give them hell about it (he is all of their bosses).  I'd feel bad about it, but he said that he would have put the pressure on them sooner if I had not be trying to get a job from them.  The other picture I am having a belated 2005 remembrance photograph with my Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Calendar.  I tried to match my cloths with that of the model or the over all background.  The red shirt is my high school class's graduation T-shirt that I helped design, shame that you cannot really see the little guy I made.  As for the other picture, I can now say I have the world's largest DVD collection, literally.  The last picture is just showing off some of my hobbies, similar to an other picture, which showed my exercise regime.  *Sigh* I need a nose job....

​
Well I hope you all enjoyed this set of pictures.  Until next time....


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 6, 2006)

Woohoo!  Quadruple posting!  Here's to someone commenting on this (or any previous) batch of photos.  

I just want to start off by saying that if you have any ideas for me please post them in here!  I think every picture in this batch had an element of photo editing that didn't simply include the "simple" cut and paste job of most of my bunshin photos.  Well without further ado, here are the pictures.  BTW the animated gifs go to the 360 degree still images.  

​
Ok now that we have the pictures out of the way on to the rant!

For the DVD summon (how else did you think I got them all?), I wanted to use CS2's new perspective feature, but it didn't work as well as I would have liked so I had to do that by hand (my DVD column wasn't straight enough, or that is my theory anyways).

For the Bronz Potter and the Mini me w/DVDs I played around with perspective and camera angles.  Had a tough time making realistic "colored" shadows.  If any of you have some good pointers on making edited shadows match with those already in the image, please tell us.

*Quiz Questions:* 
* What TV show am I watching in the DVD summon photo?  
*Hint:* Like Card Captor Sakura, this series was played out of its intended order (on Fox).  

* What movies did I more that just slide out of the way in the mini me photo?
*Hints:* Focus on the top row and stand alone movies are out of place there.

Answer any of these questions correctly you shall receive some rep (at this point roughly 1000 points).


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh man... I didn't know that you have this thread!...


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 11, 2006)

*Responding to a post + A 360 degree Kage Bunshin Tutorial.*



			
				Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> Oh man... I didn't know that you have this thread!...


Yup.  Had her for a while.  Feel free to take a stab at the quiz questions in the post above yours.  Hope you come back again to see what I have added.  

I had a member ask me howI did the 360 degree photos, so I thought I'd share it with all of because it makes cool pictures regardless if there are clones in it or not (in some cases I'd say they look better without the clones).  


*Spoiler*: _360 Tutorial Image_ 



NOTE: In the first frame is should say, "... you can take more *, do so.*"  Sorry about that...
EDIT: Man I'm bad.  Almost forgot, before you fix the 1 degree slope, to get the perfect 360 degree photo, merge all of the layers together and then use the offset filter (filters > other > offset), and then copy the right half and a line it with the left. Now you can move onto fixing the 1 degree slope. 







			
				From a Private Mesage said:
			
		

> And a Tripod eh? Hmmm, why is that?


Because it makes the photo editing much, much simpler.  
You don't have to:
*Move every photo to get it "just right" (for standard KBPE)
*You want to move your camera at roughly the same angle change each time when doing the 360, and the only way I know of doing that is with a tripod.  You can try making something yourself, but I think it is easier to just buy one.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 13, 2006)

XD please bronzhawk.. I'm Blind! well I was doing the He-man search in google to see if i was right... but it looks that the search was wrong... (I don't know how i remembered that lizard-man...)


> * What TV show am I watching in the DVD summon photo?
> *Hint:* Like Card Captor Sakura, this series was played out of its intended order (on Fox).


i really don't know... (I don't have cable tough...)


> * What movies did I more that just slide out of the way in the mini me photo?
> *Hints:* Focus on the top row and stand alone movies are out of place there.


 
I think is the... I should PM you right?... well... here we go...

EDIT:

XD... I was thinking about my answer and I realized I was wrong... That ones are the ones you didn't move...


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 16, 2006)

Sorry for not responding to this sooner, I've been busy with work and life and such...

No need to PM, I'd prefure you post your answers for all to see.  One of the two you said was correct, your incorrect answer was a complete trilogy so it did belong up there.  Although as another hint one of the trilogies was moved (and it wouldn't be out of place).  Check out my other photo edits that have my DVD case in them.  And the show was not on cable, although you told me English isn't your native language so I'm guessing the show may have never been on TV in your country, so yeah sorry about that.  I know in store Best Buy sorts some TV series by TV chanel (I know they do it for Fox, HBO, and Comedy Central), they may do that online too... no garanties though.  Feel free to try again.


----------



## Sublime (Mar 9, 2006)

Reps to you, the sprint phone one was pretty funny haha.
Some ideas-

If you haven't done so already it'd be cool to make a gif image where you and your clones make a rasengan.

Or, you summon a big fire breathing animal and torch people with it.


----------



## bronzhawk (Mar 17, 2006)

I believe in mass communication, so before I start I was wondering if any of you could help me out with one of my photo edits.  "All" I need is some graffiti styled text that says "Bronzhawk" or "Bronzhawk was here" with a little saguaro cactus somehow incorporated in the picture.  You will of you course get credit for the work that you do.  

Anyways it seems that I haven't posted in here in a while despite having enough pictures to post.  No wait, that is incorrect? I only had 3 images and I was sick of taking pictures of my basement).  Anyways I took some 500 odd photos while I was in Arizona last week, most of them for photo edits.  It is going to take me a loooong time before I finish them.  I finally figured out how to get the 360 photos to not have those distinctive lines in them, but the process takes hours (mostly 'cause I am slow with my arithmetic... damn calculators...).  Let?s see here, do I want to add any stories with these pictures... nah.  If you want them I'll add them later.  

​
(10 minuets) LATER:  Screw it I'll tell the stories.  The two 360 degree photos that I made that look essentially identical was a tough one to make.  The "photo shoot" took me 3 hours (my previous record is an hour, which is the other 360 in this thread).  I had this crazy set up for the pipe thing coming out of the TV consisting of a couple of belts, the pipe thing, and a considerable amount of clear duck tape.  I think I'll add the picture in my previous post (since this is already full of pictures).  Then I spend two hours editing an image that you can hardly see when the image is at 100%, I guess that is life though. 

Went to my grandparent's place in Mesa Arizona last week, and my grandpa wanted to see how I made my Christmas card, so I thought I'd let him and his clones be in one picture ^_^.  All I know is that it was the coldest week that my grandparents remember in along time, plus the 143 dry spell ended when I was there... so we had snow close to where I was staying.  So much for the week of "tropical" weather before I begin my career.  My grandpa almost ruined my golf photo.  Actually he did, we happened to get lucky enough that the sun finally showed up on my last day there.  I saw me do the 360 photos too many times I think and he moved the camera on me (changing the levels/colors considerably, plus the angel... the sun was setting in the original picture).  

Constructive criticism for these or any of my other photos would be appreciated (new ideas would be great too... speaking of which).  



			
				Sublime said:
			
		

> If you haven't done so already it'd be cool to make a gif image where you and your clones make a rasengan.
> 
> Or, you summon a big fire breathing animal and torch people with it.


First: I did chidori... and I think I just might have found a cool way to do rasengan, I just need to finish my other Arizona photo edits first.  
Second:  After my Arizona summons (I haven't done them yet, I have three in the works), I want to do a summon where I am actually standing on it (ala Naruto and king frog dude guy) and I was thinking of doing a realistic Katon jitsu.  I just need to wait for better weather and my friend to actually have some free time.


----------



## bronzhawk (May 10, 2006)

Ha, and you thought you got rid of me!  Well sorry for those of you who checked back here when I said I'd post exclusive pictures here in the "Member Picture" thread (altough that may include all of one of you if not less).  Well I'll just move onto the pictures and then I'll make any comments... ah hell I'll just go comment free this time, I'm tired.  


​
Summer/Spring is here!  Now that the weather is nice again, if you have any cool ideas for photo edits please let me know!
*NOTE: I know I already posted one of these in a different form in the post above, but I thought both looked cool in their own ways, so here we are. I've got two more images ready, I just need to make their animated thumb nail.EDIT: Got done with that faster than expected.


----------



## bronzhawk (Jul 16, 2006)

Some of these pictures are still from the Arizona trip that I took months ago... all I have to say is that the program Autopano has made my 360 degree photos considerably less time consuming and a bit more seemless.  Once one of my friends has free time, I will hopefully make a cool Byuken photo edit (180 degrees x 360 degrees).  

I need some help from anyone that posts after this one.  I need some help with ideas for my 100th Kage Bunshin Photo.  I still have a couple to go before I reach 100 (I think it is around 8) and I was wondering if you have any ideas as to what would be a good location for that photo.  Since I got around my 75th photo I had the idea of having 100 clones in a single photo, but I am having some trouble thinking of a good location to do this.  Here are some ideas that I have so far...
* Open woods
* Downtown Minneapolis
* Movie theater (although I doubt I'll be given permision to do such...)
* YOUR idea!

Well on to the photo edits....

​
On a side note I did have a quiz question in the Member Picture Thread Discussion conserning one of the images here, the question being name 3 of the 5 anime movies/shows in the stack-o-DVDs and you'll get some rep.


----------



## Euphoria (Jul 16, 2006)

You should do a "Where's Waldo?" pic


----------



## DTMaster (Jul 16, 2006)

Amazing. Very amazing to the last detail and a tutorial to boot! ^.^


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 16, 2006)

Very weird.. I like how you did it.


----------



## LooZeR (Jul 28, 2006)

Lmao wow very nice. Creative -.0


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 14, 2006)

Euphoria said:


> You should do a "Where's Waldo?" pic


I really like the idea.  Just so that no one is left in the dark, I need to find the "Waldo" hat and shirt.  I lack sowing skillz so making my own is out of the question (although I suppose if I ever want to cozplay I'll have to learn, but I have to get into better shape for that to happen... I don't what people posting my picture ridiculing me like "man Faye").  Any ways, any one have any ideas where I can find a red and white striped shirt and a waldo hat (although I may just bleach a Santa hat and then dye the original white parts red...).  And does anyone remember what distinguished the real waldo from the waldo impersonators in the second book (or was it the first?)?  I think he had one of his shoes off but I am not 100% sure on that.

If anyone has some creative ideas I would really appreciate it!  And despite the trend of pictures and title you do not have to limit yourself to situations with clones crazy situations would be fine as well (like the man eating couch or me ridding the V-rex).

Edit:  I want to learn a 3-D modling program so keep that in mind with any ideas you have.  My goal is to get as good as the people at Weta (although that is extremely unlikely ^_^).  Remember the sky is the limit, even though I can only jump a couple of inches, but I hope to fly in the future!


----------



## badaudio (Oct 18, 2006)

for the summon graphics, you should blur or add noise to blend it in better with the stock


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 28, 2006)

badaudio said:


> for the summon graphics, you should blur or add noise to blend it in better with the stock


Do you mean the summoning circle or the summons themselves?  I?m asking because almost 100% of the time the summon was actually there.  The exceptions being the large me summons, the lizard man and the cactus summons.  

Concerning your tip do you recommend only doing this on the edges or the whole layer?


----------



## badaudio (Oct 28, 2006)

the summon circle, i would presume adding noise or blur to the layer itself, but i guess just tinker around with it see what you come up with.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow all the pics are awesome! I love the summonings. *+ reps*


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow thats so cool howd you do that


----------



## Empress (Jun 20, 2008)

lol you sure are creative


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 20, 2008)

Love the pic especially the summonings.


----------



## bronzhawk (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok, I'm taking post 100 as my own.  I'm selfish like that.  I'll post more resent Kage Bunshin pictures when I have access to them all...


----------

